# cured pheasant



## johnyd (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi my names John and I'm a smokaholic, Its been 3 hrs since my last smoke and heres the results..... sorry the photos are shaky Im gettin withdrawal already.








After 3 hrs on the cold smoke i removed the cheese and added coals for a 4 hr hot smoke running at about 130 and topping out at 180 for the last part, sadly one of the sausages didnt make it to the photo shoot ( he he he)







So it all went well and started to slice the bacon ( used a molasses cure) and whacked a few slices off the pheasant, was starting to think ......yeah its ok







And then I tried the leg meat, OMG bloody beauty!







This was brined for about a week in a solution usually applied to corned beef. The bacon was done as a dry cure.

Thanks for looking at my addiction


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Hiiiiiiiii Johhhhhhhhhn". It's a tragic turn of events for that one link!  Did you file a missing sausage report?  Who are the main "persons of interest?" Do you have an alibi?  I hope the local constable can quickly get to the bottom of this and bring the culprit to justice!

Great looking smoke!  Welcome to the forum, and keep up the good work!  Nice post!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------

